# Apple Releases iTunes 9.2



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.padgadget.com/2010/06/16/apple-releases-itunes-9-2-brings-new-feature-to-ipad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+Padgadget+(PadGadget)


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks.  I forgot about the Update icon in my dock.  I downloaded and installed it.  Took a while.  All done.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

What does the upgrade do or change?
deb


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

The biggest change is it allows you to attach devices running iOS 4 to your computer.  Previously, they wouldn't show up, and iTunes would throw an error saying something like "This device is not compatible with this version of iTunes.  Please install iTunes 9.2 0r later".

It also allows sideloading of PDFs into iBooks, and there are a few other minor changes.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome.  I have been having that problem.  
Thank you for answering.  
deb


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

How did you get iOS 4 without at least the beta of iTunes 9.2?  It can only be loaded through that or the beta of Xcode.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I don't know.  But I've been getting an error message for a few weeks now.  
Maybe that's not the error message.  I'm pretty dumb about the Apple stuff.  
deb


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been having problems with itunes recognizing my ipod nano for a few months.  I usually get it going, but it's goes off and on.  But nano doesn't run on the latest operating system referenced here.  I think this is supposed to help with ipad and iphones.


----------

